# First Fursuit Questions...



## ritorito (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay so after giving it a year of thinking, I've decided to create my first fursuit! I'd commission one, but of course I'm a college student on a budget and my parents wont give me the money for one, but I can build my own. At least finals are going to be over in a week so I'll have time to build!

So, I've looked at tutorials and resources but it's absolutely overwhelming and on top of that, I've got quite a few questions. Oh yeah, I've got very little experience in crafting but I'm willing to learn and I've got someone that knows how to make clothing, but has never made a fursuit.

-Some info that should be kept in mind is that I require glasses, no I can't wear contacts.
-I'm 5'9 @ ~135lbs if that's a factor in creating a fursuit.
-I'm not going for ultra realism

Anyways, I'd like to create a partial fursuit that I can later turn into a full fursuit and here's where the questions begin:

-First, I'm terrible at drawing (I've got design in my head but can't translate it to paper), what would be the best method to create a fursuit body and head (one that doesn't require drawing blueprints)? I don't want it skin tight nor too baggy, but comfortable.

-For patterns I obviously wouldn't be able to airbrush. What's a good alternative method? I've thought about using different color fur for patterns, but I think that may be quite difficult? Luckly, I want to start off with a mostly generic fox pattern, nothing too wild.

-I would probably start with the handpaws (footpaws are pretty straightforward). How is it like with 4 or 5 fingers? Comfort wise? How much is dexterity affected? Also, because I want the fursuit to eventually be able to be worn as partial and full, how long should it be? Short, long, half way to my elbow? Should the handpaws be made to a length where the fur color would change on the body suit? Meaning if on the full fursuit, the arms go from red to white, then the handpaws should be made to where the white would meet with the red? I hope this isn't too confusing.

-For the tail, I want it to just hang down and be very soft, squishy, fluffy, and sensitive to small movements kind of like a real fox tail. I was thinking stuffed, but I'm not sure if it would result in the movement that I'm looking for. It's hard to explain, but I want the movement/swaying to be very fluid and organic, kind of like a flag waving in the wind, able to curve back and forth rather than a solid line like a pendulum. Taxidermy tails have this quality, but a real tail is not what I'm looking for.
-Also, how would I make a tail that is compatible as both part of a partial and full fursuit?

-Finally the head, how to I get accurate dimensions for it along with making sure that I'd be able to use glasses inside it? *My glasses would need to be inside the fursuit head, because if they're not right up against my face, I get dizzy quickly. and like I said, I can't wear contacts.
-I'd like to have a moving jaw but I'm not sure how to make a good fitting mechanism.
-Follow me eyes would be awesome to have, but I'm not sure of the proper way to do them.
-Instead of the classic big archway toony eyes, I'd like to make different shaped eyes. This would mean the frame would be a different shape correct?
-I'd like to create a tear duct more for decoration than vision, cause I think it looks good. How do I incorporate that into the head?
-How long should the muzzle be? Well of course in proportion with the head, but I can imagine there would be a blind spot and the longer it is the bigger the blind spot?
-What is the best method of passive cooling (without fans)?
-How do I prevent my glasses from fogging up?
-A few whiskers would be nice, how are they put on? Wouldn't hot glue melt other stuff it got in contact with?
-What material should I use that isn't too difficult to work with for someone with very low crafting skills?

-Lastly the body for future reference. Like I said above, what would be the best way to get a blueprint/base model without the need for drawing? What is the best way to make one? How should it integrate with my handpaws as id like it them to be usable for both partial and fullsuit.
-I'd like to make digitigrade legs, I assume it's an illusion made with padding/foam of some sort? Does this change the size that the legs "fur pants" would need to be? Or the material of the suit would stretch to fit (what material would it be anyways)? Also, how would I make something like this?
-Along with everything above, how would the seperate tail incorporate into the full suit? Would I be able to wear normal pants or a belt under the suit and just make a hole in the back of the suit to attach the tail to?

-What are some things I can wear to stay cooler/keep the suit cleaner? I've heard of a balaclava, but I'm not sure if I can use that with glasses? I think I've heard of underarmor or something? Not too sure.


----------



## ToxicPup (Jun 11, 2012)

*cough*
well since your not getting any luck with this ill be the one nice person to at least do this (if you havent already looked through them yet)
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86032-Fursuiting-Guide
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy)


----------

